

Show HN: Ping times between major cities (where we have a server) - preinheimer
https://wondernetwork.com/pings/

======
preinheimer
Thus far we've made 17,401,500 pings to generate that data, it's ongoing at
present.

~~~
gregholmberg
What do you store the results in? MySQL? Redis? ping.txt?

~~~
preinheimer
We're storing it all in MySQL at present. The queries are rather slow at
present so we're caching extensively on the front end.

